# Wie knackig sind da die Steigungen  ?



## Hellfish (13. März 2002)

Moinmoin !

Im Juni werde ich bei der Deutschland(Jedermann)tour die erste Etappe mitfahren (Rennrad), und diese Etappe fuehrt auch durch den Odenwald. 
Laut Marschtabelle sind da keine richtig fiesen Steigungenzu befuerchten. 
Aber vieleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch sagen, *wie* knackig die Steigungen da im Odenwald sind ?
Die Strecke fuehrt unter anderem auf der L3303 und L3101 von Jugenhem ueber Balkhausen, Lautertal-Kuralpe (da ist 'ne Bergwertung), Staffel, Schmal-Beerbach, Beedenkirchen Modaural-Brandau, Laudenau, Klein Gumpen, Reichelsheim, Unter-Ostern, Rohrbach und Mossautal nach Erbach.
Es waere super wenn mir jemand sagen koennte, ob da auf der Strecke unangenehme Ueberraschungen auf mich warten. Bis 10% Steigung sind mit einer 40/23-Uebersetzung noch ziemlich locker zu schaffen, bei steileren Sachen wird es fies.


----------



## Gerald (14. März 2002)

Verlegenheit bringen könnte. Steigungs% kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe auf den Wegen noch nie Schilder mit Angaben gesehen.

Jugendheim-Kuralpe: da gibt es hinter Balkausen 2 Serpentinen die vielleicht über 10 % haben könnten, aber nur ca. 400 - 700 m lang.

Beedenkirchen-Brandau: da geht es auch nochmal so 1,5 KM hoch und dann nach Brandau runter

Brandau- Klein Gumpen: Geht bis Laudenau hoch, aber keine giftigen Steigungen und wenn, dann nur 100 - 200 m lang

Gumpen- Unter Ostern: da müste das schlimmste Stück kurz hinter Reichelsheim liegen. Da geht es vom Tal wieder hoch.

Weiter kenn ich mich nicht aus. Doch, noch eins: Als Rast würde ich Mossau wählen (und nicht die Verpflegungsstelle Beerfelden). In Mossau ist eine sehr gute Brauerei   , Schmucker, mit 12 Sorten Bier auf der Getränkekarte und die Gaststätte ist auch nicht zu verachten.


Gerald     .... mit meiner Kondition fahre ich das nur mit 39/23-25, aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheEar (19. März 2002)

Moin Moin
laso soweit ich den Odenwald vom RR her kenne, so alles hinter und rund um Bensheim und Heppenheim bis Hemsbach runter gibt es da eigentlich nichts zu fürchten  

Nein jetzt im ernst als Mountainbiker ist man immer ganz erstaunt über welche Steigungen RRadler schon stöhnen was wohl daran liegt dass es im Wald im allgemeinen kürzer aber heftiger zu geht.
Also so nach hinter Heidelberg gibt es schon die ein oder andere längere aber mäßige Steigung wie die Hügel heißen oder gar die Strasse kann ich nicht sagen. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich bei der Tour ne schöne Odenwaldetappe. Ist für jemanden ders net kennt immer ne Erfahrung wert.


----------



## Hellfish (25. März 2002)

Moin !

So wie es aussieht, sollte die Strecke ja ganz machbar sein. Es besteht fuer mich also kein Grund, mich auf die Suche nach einem kleineren Kettenblatt oder so zu machen. 

@Gerald, besten Dank fuer die ziemlich genaue Beschreibung der Strecke. Ich glaube, das sollte mich da nicht so sehr in Verlegenheit bringen.
Das mit der Rast in Mossau klingt zwar seeeehr verlockend, aber dadurch wuerde ich wohl durch das Zeitlimit fallen.   

@TheEar, danke fuer die Entwarnung  W
enn ich auf dem Rennrad sitze und über eine fiese Steigung fluche, liegt das meistens daran, dass ich nur auf 40/23 runterschalten kann. Mit meinem Trecker kann ich auf 24/28 schalten und sehe die Berge da mit ganz anderen Augen.  
Vonwegen Augen : Die werde ich natuerlich auf fuer die schoene Landschaft da haben. )


----------



## Hellfish (24. Mai 2002)

Moinmoin !

So, in ein paar Tagen geht es los.    Das Profil der Strecke wurde auch schon veroeffentlicht :
Sieht doch machbar aus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mal sehen, ob ich es ohne Probleme schaffe, oder ob ich am Berg verrecke...
Noch mal 'ne kleine Frage an alle Odenwäldler : Wie kurvig sind da die Abfahrten, erstrecht die nach Reichelsheim ? Auf 'nen Riesenslalom habe ich naemlich nicht so viel Lust.


----------



## Gerald (12. Juni 2002)

Ergebnisse, Meinungen, Erfahrungen ?????



Gerald   (natürlich nur für den Teil Seeheim ==>Kuralp==> Winterkasten)


----------

